# New Combo (Now with pictures!)



## Lcky24 (Apr 7, 2009)

So I finally convinced myself it time for a new accessory combo. I have been drooling over the Red Ginkgo cover ever since I first saw it months ago. I finally just ordered one with velcro along with a decalgirl Mora skin (only going to use the front) and Black Beauty Borsa Bella Bag. I am sooo excited and I can't wait to get them in! I will be sure to post pics as soon as they arrive! I can already see my fiance's face when he sees the new Oberon..."You really needed ANOTHER one of those cover things!?!?"


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Gorgeous combo.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Quick and to the point answer to the fiance - Yes.  
It will look gorgeous, by the way.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

They are beautiful! You did an excellent job picking them out. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Ohh I like that combination.  Congrats!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Ohh I like that combination.  Congrats!


Ditto. Can't wait to see them all together in 1 pic. It shoud be awesome.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Lcky24 said:


> So I finally convinced myself it time for a new accessory combo. I have been drooling over the Red Ginkgo cover ever since I first saw it months ago. I finally just ordered one with velcro along with a decalgirl Mora skin (only going to use the front) and Black Beauty Borsa Bella Bag. I am sooo excited and I can't wait to get them in! I will be sure to post pics as soon as they arrive! I can already see my fiance's face when he sees the new Oberon..."You really needed ANOTHER one of those cover things!?!?"


Excellent combination!!! I also loved the Gonkgo red the first time I saw it, but will be waiting a bit for the purchase or gift.

At least you're breaking you future husband in early!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great combination.  
deb


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the cover and skin. Good stuff. Bag's are not my thing.


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

They are very good Lcky.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love this combo!!  I too plan to order the red Ginko cover and the Black Beauty is the bag that I wished for in the last contest (didn't win so will have to order for myself).  I am hoping that the DG skin I already have will work but if not will have to find one that will fit.

Please post pictures when you get it all together.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The more I look at your combo the more I am already thinking of another skin (and I haven't even received my first one yet)!  I love the black, white and RED!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

1. Love Love the Cover with the BB bag!!!  That will be a gorgeous combo, and so flexible for changing skins (if you are like me, eventually you will want to.)

2. to fiance:  No, I don't need this, any more than you need a new (power tool, item for car, or sport or hobby).  All the boys I know (regardless of age) love their toys.  

Kim


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love your combo, that skin is Beautiful and the perfect combination for the black/white bag with the ginko cover! I love it


----------



## Lcky24 (Apr 7, 2009)

They have arrived! I love everything! Here are the Pic's as promised!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the pics, they all compliment each other perfect!! Beautiful choices. 

Your Bam SS is cute too!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

As I said before beautiful!! I hope you enjoy showing off your Kindle!!!


----------

